
Intel Sharpens the Edge with Skylake Xeon D - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2018/02/07/intel-sharpens-edge-skylake-xeon-d/
======
sekh60
Pretty good timing for me. I am hoping to expand my homelab and other than my
pfSense router and FreeIPA box (both on C2000) everything else is on the older
xeon-d's. I may not move to the newer ones (looking at what supermicro has
listed I see a lack of a board with a x16 PCI-E slot) and the power
requirements of the new Xeon-Ds look disappointing to me. Shall have to see.

